# Logitech Rumblepad 2 - Left 4 dead 2



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

I Find my Wireless Logitech Rumblepad 2 not working with Left 4 dead 2

How can i solve this now .. ??
I usually used to get the common ones from here Logitech Rumblepad 2, Dual Action Game Pad

But this was not found !

Please help !


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not sure but try this

Native Rumblepad 2 Configurations (HL2:EP2, L4D) - Logitech Forums

Hey backup your config.cfg and try this:

config cfg


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> I'm not sure but try this
> 
> Native Rumblepad 2 Configurations (HL2:EP2, L4D) - Logitech Forums
> 
> ...



I am scratching my head !!
Can u feed me ?


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry just try that config.cfg file.
Keep backup

Your file should be in left for dead (program files)\cfg folder.

Replace it with link file and try.


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

K, Thanks for your effort Kola !
Anyhow i'm managing to play it with Mouse + keyB


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Do you have the xinput.dll hack?


----------



## TheMost (Jun 28, 2011)

have this !

Left 4 Dead 2 Splitscreen using Xbox controller emulator - Gaming eXtreme


----------



## gameranand (Jun 28, 2011)

One question.
Why do you want to play L4D2 with rumblepad when you have Keyboard and mouse???
You can try Xpadder for this also.


----------



## Alok (Jun 28, 2011)

Btw i also thinks that nothing is better than a mouse for a FPS.


----------



## tkin (Jun 28, 2011)

Kola2842 said:


> Btw i also thinks that nothing is better than a mouse for a FPS.


What you just thought is a very well known fact, there is a reason console games come with auto aim.


----------

